# I'm keeping her!!!!



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

we named her Masquerade because of her facial markings..her mom didnt produce milk from some previous problems , we had plenty of colostrum and milk frozen in bottles ready to go for her.. she is spoiled rotten too..
Hopefully the kids that visit will be here this afternoon and we can get some profile pics done on the camera of some of the herd..I am so excited about this girl.. her 1/2 sister is just as pretty







and is one of my best milkers.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!! And her name suits her!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw this picture when you posted it before -- seems you are super excited about keeping her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is WAY too cute! Congratulations on keeping her. :stars:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Great name for an adorable girl!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

Stacy help I cant find where I posted her before.. sheesh I'm so fuzz brained right now.. this doe isnt part of the triplets...she was a single kid..


----------

